# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  А у нас в Рязани грибы с глазами) Рязань и Рязанская область, Ау-у-у-у!!!!

## Фея Доброфеева

*Рязанцы и Рязаночки!!!! Давайте знакомиться и дружить!!!*

Кому интересно, ВикиЭкскурс в историю.....http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%FF%E7%E0%ED%FC

*А еще про нас есть  много пословиц))))*

*1.* В Рязани грибы растут с глазами: их едят, а они глядят. В Рязани блины пекут с глазами: их едят, а они глядят.
Рязанцы блинами острог конопатили [острог - маленький укрепленный городок, обнесенный оградой из заостренных бревен. От слова «острый», вероятно, и произошло название острог.
Остроги делали в основном по северу Европейской части России и Сибири. Обычно в острогах находилась русская администрация, и постоянно находился гарнизон, который охранял государственную казну, собираемую в виде ясака с местного населения. Ясак - ежегодная дань, которую должно было вносить в казну все мужское население (от 18 до 50 лет). Это были преимущественно шкуры добытых на охоте зверей: песцов, лисиц, белок, соболей, а также оленьи
*2.* Рязанцы мешком солнце в реке (в Оке) ловили.
Рязанцы имели привычку использовать башлык вместо кушака. Им они подпоясывали зипун, приехав на базар, а в капюшон башлыка клали покупки, как в торбу. Капюшон подвязывали спереди, с левой стороны. Сверху надевали ещё чапан (В. И. Даль объясняет чапан - «крестьянский верхний кафтан; чапаном зовут и сермяжный, и синий, халатом или с борами, и даже полукафтанье». Создавалось впечатление, что - Рязанцы - косопузые. Это прозвище и осталось за ними.
*3.* Рязанские бабы вздорны и крикливы (не соглашусь)))))). Поэтому вздорного человека вообще называют - Рязанская баба. 
А есть еще - Рязанский мужик - наш любимый, знаменитый земляк -  Сергей Есенин.

*Наши Известные Земляки:
Учёные и конструкторы*
*Иван Павлов* — первый русский нобелевский лауреат, основоположник учения о высшей нервной деятельности;
*Константин Циолковский* — основоположник космонавтики;
*Иван Мичурин* — биолог и селекционер;
*Андрей Марков (старший)* — автор теории цепей Маркова;
*Владимир Уткин;*
*Сергей Непобедимый*;
*Виталий Шафранов*;
*Костычев Павел Андреевич* — русский учёный в области биологии и микробиологии почвы, в области физики и химии почв;
*Кравков Николай Павлович* — деятель естествознания, один из основоположников современной фармакологии;
*Дубовицкий Петр Александрович* — ученый, один из основоположников отечественной хирургии;
*Чаплыгин Сергей Алексеевич* — ученый в области теоретической механики и гидроаэродинамики;
*Семёнов-Тян-Шанский Пётр Петрович* — географ с мировым именем, путешественник, статистик, общественный деятель;
*Загоскин, Лаврентий Алексеевич* — географ, выдающийся исследователь Аляски.


*Поэты и писатели*
*Сергей Есенин*
*Константин Паустовский*
*Михаил Салтыков-Щедрин
Яков Полонский
Нина Краснова
Константин Симонов
Евгений Маркин
Александр Солженицын*

*Деятели изобразительного искусства, архитекторы*
*Иван Пожалостин
Николай Ефимов
Евгений Каширин
Пётр Боклевский
Георгий Вагнер
Адвокаты
Владимир Жданов
Алексей Гребенской*

*Актёры*
*Эраст Гарин
Александр Фатюшин
Ирина Розанова
Николай Яковлев
Владимир Балашов
Певцы и музыканты
Екатерина Аглинцева
Александр Александров
Сергей Гилев
Семён Заливухин
Георгий Кантор
Анатолий Новиков
Вячеслав Наумов
Александр Окаёмов
Александр Оленин
Пётр Оленин
Мария Оленина-Д’Альгейм
Николай Озеров
Анатолий Орфёнов
Алексей Пирогов
Александр Пирогов
Михаил Пирогов
Григорий Пирогов
Евгений Попов
Клавдий Птица
Александр Соколов
Полина Ульянова
Никандр Ханаев
Юрий Холопов
Сергей Ценин
Екатерина Щербаченко
Спортсмены
Сергей Панов
Василий Алексеев
Виктор Косичкин
Олег Романцев
Ирина Симагина*

Приглашаю всех в гости в наш замечательный город!!!!!)))

----------


## Sемицветик

Светик, я уже здесь.... :Yahoo: .
Какая же ты молодец! :Tender: Освоилась, да и темку открыла.
 Не забудь на встрече к нам всех в гости пригласить.... :Smile3:  :Aga:  :042:

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> Не забудь на встрече к нам всех в гости пригласить


Светуль, обязательно!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Девочки, привет из Коломны! Мы хоть и Московская область, но Рязань к нам ближе, чем Москва. И сын мой с невесткой закончили Рязанскую радио-техническую академию (не знаю, как сейчас она правильно называется, её переименовывали). И очень тепло вспоминают Рязань, ездят каждый год на встречи выпускников. А на базе отдыха в Сумбулово мы бываем несколько раз в год. Вот и сейчас планируем в феврале съездить. И в Спасске у нас друзья, летом там бываем. Так что мы - близкие соседи.

----------


## Фрося

Привет! рязанцы! А я родом из Касимова Рязанской обл., старинного города с интересной историей.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Привет, Наташа!!! Рады видеть тебя у нас!!! А я училась в Касимове, в Педучилище 92-94гг))))) А в Нижнем у меня вообще вся родня живет))))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> Девочки, привет из Коломны! Мы хоть и Московская область, но Рязань к нам ближе, чем Москва. И сын мой с невесткой закончили Рязанскую радио-техническую академию (не знаю, как сейчас она правильно называется, её переименовывали). И очень тепло вспоминают Рязань, ездят каждый год на встречи выпускников. А на базе отдыха в Сумбулово мы бываем несколько раз в год. Вот и сейчас планируем в феврале съездить. И в Спасске у нас друзья, летом там бываем. Так что мы - близкие соседи.


Олечка! Очень рада видеть Вас!!! Радик  теперь называется РГРТУ - Рязанский Государственный Радиотехнический Университет)) Очень много друзей - выпускников Радика, и в Сумбулово тоже бываем))) Оказывается у нас общие любимые места отдыха)) Заходите почаще в гости по-соседски))) чаек, кофеек, вкусняФки)))

[IMG]http://*********net/4355245.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4333741.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4338861.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/4325549.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрося

> А я училась в Касимове, в Педучилище 92


А я педучилище закончила в 1992, дошфак, группа 88-Д-4



> РГРТУ


А радик закончил мой муж :Yahoo:

----------


## Ольгия

В гости - это дело я люблю, я уж тут как тут. Кофе люблю, но давление скачет, чай с лимоном обожаю - но аллергия на цитрусовые, тортики тоже обожаю - но толстая, а вот бублички с маком - могу себе позволить. Спасибо, вкусненько! Они такие свежие, мягонькие! :-))
И ещё: мы ведь на форуме все на "ты", согласна, Светлана?

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> мы ведь на форуме все на "ты", согласна, Светлана


Хорошо, Олечка! Устраивайся поудобнее, приятного аппетита))) А чайку я тебе без лимона, с липой или шиповничком заварю))))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> дошфак, группа 88-Д-4


Ахаха, а я 92-Д-4)))) Вот ведь, как тесен мир)))

----------


## baranvagalina

Привет девчата! Я с Кубани! Но в Рязань приезжаю в гости.Город очень понравился.Многое из достопримечательностей посмотрела.Но хотелось бы больше!Надеюсь,что обязательно еще приеду  в ваш город! Всем удачи и всего самого хорошего!

----------


## Ольгия

Ой, еще вспомнила, что меня связывает с Рязанью. Мой старший сын расписывался в Рязанском Дворце бракосочетаний, а не у нас в Коломне, потому что у вас внутри красивее. И там есть такая небольшая лесенка, где получаются красивые фотки. Жаль, не могу сейчас их отсканировать. И возле памятника Есенину. Летом дети отметят 15 лет со дня свадьбы.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Приветик))) Здорово!!! Ты имеешь в виду винтовую? ее теперь убрали) На 15-летие надо повторить "боевой путь"))))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> Привет девчата! Я с Кубани!


Привет, Галечка!!! Присаживайся, угощайся))) Кубань - замечательный край!!! Как мы любим туда ездить летом)))) А в Рязань приезжай обязательно!!! А у меня подружка из ст. Титаровской))))

----------


## Ольгия

По дороге в Сумбулово на одном из домов вот такая Баба Яга на крыше.

[IMG]http://*********net/4343627.jpg[/IMG]

Вид на домики

[IMG]http://*********net/4338507.jpg[/IMG]

С Новым 2014 годом!

[IMG]http://*********net/4331339.jpg[/IMG]

Вот сразу сколько Дедов Морозов и Снегурочек пришло!

[IMG]http://*********net/4387658.jpg[/IMG]

С крутой горки с папой не страшно! (Мой старший сын Денис и двухлетняя внучечка Аришка).

[IMG]http://*********net/4353866.jpg[/IMG]

В отличие от её подружки

[IMG]http://*********net/4329290.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Олечка! Привет! Классные фотки!!!! Какие вы все красивые!!!))) А цифры-это фотошоп?)))
Сын и внучечка на тебя похожи, мне кажется?))) 




> В отличие от её подружки


Бозимой))) Бедный ребенок)) Прям как у Петросяна про тарзанку- у ребенка останутся незабываемые очучения))))

----------


## Ольгия

Катаемся на лошадках. Моя старшая невестка Оля

[IMG]http://*********net/4340559.jpg[/IMG]

Аришка

[IMG]http://*********net/4388686.jpg[/IMG]

На папе - не хуже

[IMG]http://*********net/4361038.jpg[/IMG]

Музей старинной утвари в столовой

[IMG]http://*********net/4353870.jpg[/IMG]

И мы сейчас чаёк пить будем!

[IMG]http://*********net/4345678.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

> А цифры-это фотошоп?)))


Нет, это писали бенгальскими огнями!
Из пяти фоток вот так удачно на одной получилось.




> Сын и внучечка на тебя похожи, мне кажется?)))


Ага, мне тоже так кажется!!!!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Слушай, с самоваром принцесски просто супер))) прямо хочется потискать)))) Сколько дней вы жили там?

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> удачно на одной получилось.


Фотографу зачОт)))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> мне тоже так кажется!!!!


 Правда-правда, носик твой точно))))

----------


## Ольгия

Светланка, это на Новый год был там мой старший сын с семьей и друзьями. Они были с 31 декабря по 2 января. А со мной у нас запланировано на февраль. Со мной есть фотки прошлых лет.
Фотографировала моя невестка Оля. Она в нашей семье Оля Фокина-третья. Я - Оля Фокина-вторая, а сестра мужа - Оля Фокина-первая. :-))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Как же это они без тебя уехали??? :Nono: ))))) А баушка вся в работе была, наверное)))) А носики я сравнила с твоей авой)))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Про вашу семейную легенду я читала))) Это действительно мистика....или судьба))) Одним словом-здорово)))))

----------


## Ольгия

А баУшка дома была, у меня ведь еще старший внучок есть.




> или судьба)))


Это СУДЬБА!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> у меня ведь еще старший внучок есть.


Олечка, вот оно-наше счастье, наше бесценное сокровище)))) С белой завистью смотрю на молодых мам)) .....но буду ждать внуков)))))

----------


## Ольгия

Ну и еще одну фотку кину, с собой, любимой. А то и не поверите, что я там бываю  :Derisive:  Это февраль 2013 года, я - справа крайняя  :Blush2: 

[IMG]http://*********net/4385644.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Олечка, классная фотка!!! Такая теплая, позитивная))) У тебя замечательная семья)))) Я очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой  :flower:

----------


## Ольгия

> Я очень рада, что познакомилась с тобой


Взаимно!  :Tender:

----------


## dj_ivan

Привет! Можно к вам? :Blush2:

----------


## Ольгия

Ваня, ну конечно! Рассказывай, какие рязанские места для тебя родные.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Иван, присоединяйся, угощайся))) Рассказывайте - кто ты, что ты)))

----------


## Sемицветик

> А то и не поверите, что я там бываю


Олечка. привет!!!! Поверим, когда тебя у себя в гостях увидим.......  :Aga:  Будем рады встрече :Yes4:

----------


## Ольгия

> Поверим, когда тебя у себя в гостях увидим


Ну вот, как и говорила, были 15 и 16 февраля в Сумбулово. Было потепление, снежок подтаял, но всё равно, и с горки катались, и в снегу, где полянки и футбольное поле, детвора повалялась. Вот небольшой отчетик.
На улице я с внучкой Аришкой и мужем, правда, муж бывший, но дед действующий  :Taunt:  [IMG]http://*********net/4780747.jpg[/IMG]
Заблудился в трёх соснах [IMG]http://*********net/4744907.jpg[/IMG]
В столовой чуток "поиграла" [IMG]http://*********net/4728523.jpg[/IMG]  
Сказку рассказала [IMG]http://*********net/4726475.jpg[/IMG]
Порулила [IMG]http://*********net/4769482.jpg[/IMG]
Рога не примеряла, я их уже давно скинула [IMG]http://*********net/4760266.jpg[/IMG]
Просто покрасовалась [IMG]http://*********net/4758218.jpg[/IMG]
Патефончик завели [IMG]http://*********net/4733642.jpg[/IMG]
Это мой внук Никита [IMG]http://*********net/4780749.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

Это спуск из бани в прорубь [IMG]http://*********net/4772557.jpg[/IMG]
Мой младший сын [IMG]http://*********net/4753101.jpg[/IMG]
Моя старшая невестка [IMG]http://*********net/4743885.jpg[/IMG]
Лошадок покормили [IMG]http://*********net/4735693.jpg[/IMG]
Покатались [IMG]http://*********net/4729549.jpg[/IMG]
А это в домике. Кухня - место общего сбора [IMG]http://*********net/4736716.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Олечка! Какие молодцы!!!! Там природа конечно)))) красотища необыкновенная!!! а воздух))) сосны)) 



> муж бывший, но дед действующий


вот это да)))))))  :Taunt: 




> Моя старшая невестка


ух тыыыыы))) ааааааааааа))) прямо мурашки поскакали по всему телу)))) я б так не смогла) я даже в купели на источнике не могу с головой окунуться)) сердечко замирает))))




> Патефончик завели


Олечка, а почи ходили на танчи?)))))))

внуки у тебя замечательные!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> а почи ходили на танчи?)))))))


Светик, а для бестолковых можно па-рюськи?

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> можно па-рюськи?


)))))))  это у нас в деревне один чуднЫй был парень))) он картавил и так говорил: а потом ходили на танцы))))

----------


## Ольгия

Не, обошлись без танцев, бальные плаТТя дома остались не :Drag 08: женные

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

:Taunt:  

Олечка, посмотрела цены 2014 г в Сумбулово, на выходные реально с семьей съездить)))

плохо, что с домашними животными нельзя((

----------


## Ольгия

Про животных я как-то не задумывалась, потому что у нас нет. А у тебя собака, это проблемно, её на сутки не бросишь.  Да, цены приемлемые, только тут надо учитывать следующее. В домиках всё на уровне совдепа, старый ремонт, старые умывальники и прочее. Если кому-то нужен комфорт на уровне евроремонта, то это не для них. Просто наша компания в таких вопросах непритязательна, поэтому нас устраивает. Еще прочитала отзывы, москвичи недовольны. И жалуются на столовую. Вот тут уж я не поверю. О-о-о-чень вкусно ВСЕГДА! И обслуживание приветливое. И ни разу не услышали: поели-выметайтесь. Всегда тактично спросят, можно ли начать уносить посуду, если мы поели и сидим просто разговариваем.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Олечка, я там была. правда давно))) года 3 назад) поэтому про обстановку в домиках знаю, и меня она устраивает,если москвичам не нра, пусть в Москве отдыхают)))))))) 
а про столовую согласная с тобой - чушь и вранье наглое!!!!!!! ОООООчень вкусно кормят и обслуживание на уровне! уютно и тепло, по домашнему!

----------


## dj_ivan

Привет! Я из Михайловского района, село Грязное. Работаю учителем музыки в средней школе. 

Будете у нас на Колыме, милости просим!!!!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> милости просим!!!!


))) взаимно!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> Привет!


Привет-привет, Ваня! Рады тебе! И увидеть бы тебя хотели, это я в смысле фоток. Вот-вот начнется весна, всё начнёт красиветь-зеленеть, призываю всю эту красоту фотографировать и показывать нам. Ну, а у кого нет фотика, с удовольствием послушаем рассказ о том месте, где вы живёте.
Это касается всех, не только Ивана!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> призываю всю эту красоту фотографировать и показывать


Олечка, привет!!! Согласна и поддерживаю!!!!!

----------


## Sемицветик

> это я в смысле фоток


Оля, какие классные фотки!!!!!! Видно, что отдохнули здорово, а главное вместе.... :Ok:

----------


## Ольгия

*Фея Доброфеева*, 
Фея ты наша Доброфеевна, подглядела твои фотки в Избушке из дубовой рощи, такие классные!  :Ok:  А ну-ка и нам адрес срочненько и подробненько, как туда добираться, плиз!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

))) Олечка! Эта замечательная роща находится не доезжая д. Коростово, 20-25 км от Рязани, по Солотчинской трассе, налево поворот на Шумашь... вот))))

----------


## Ольгия

Спасибо, Светик, постараюсь там побывать!

----------


## лесоль

Как приятно найти своих,правда,нас не много,,,Свелана—семицветик,а Вы дни рождения детей проводите?или может кого из коллег посоветуете?

----------

